# بمناسبة عيد الصليب 10 برمهات / 19 مارس( الصليب سر المصالحة )



## ABOTARBO (18 مارس 2011)

*الصليب سر المصالحة*






*لقد جاء الرب بالجسد ليُزيل آثار عداوة مزدوجة:*
+ عداوة بين الإنسان والله قد بدأت بعصيان آدم على الله، كما ورد في سفر التكوين (تك 3).

+ وعداوة بين الإنسان وأخيه الإنسان، قد بدأت حينما قام قايين على أخيه هابيل وقتله (تك 4).

وظلَّت هذه العداوة المزدوجة تطغى على البشرية عَبْرَ الأجيال، وتُثقِّل على ضمير الإنسان في جميع أنواع نشاطه حتى في صميم عبادته أمام الله، فنرى هيكل أورشليم يحمل آثارها في صميم نظامه المعماري:

[وجعل سليمان حجاباً يفصل قدس الأقداس مسكن الله عن أروقة الشعب، لأن الخطية كانت لا تزال تفصل الإنسان عن الله. وجعل حاجزاً يفصل بين أروقة اليهود ورواق الأُمم، رمزاً للعداوة التي كانت تحجز الإنسان عن الإنسان! وظل هيكل أورشليم العظيم الذي بناه سليمان بن داود قائماً من جيل إلى جيل، ينتظر مَن يشقُّ حجاب الخطية ليُصالح الإنسان مع الله، ومَن يهدم الحاجز المتوسط بين اليهود والأُمم ليرفع العداوة بين الإنسان وأخيه الإنسان](1).

واستمر هذا الوضع إلى أن جاء الرب ورُفِعَ على الصليب ليُصالح الإنسان مع الله، وليُصالح الإنسان مع أخيه الإنسان. فمجرد منظر الصليب يُعبِّر تعبيراً بليغاً عن سرِّ المصالحة المزدوجة التي تمَّت بواسطته. فالفرعان الأفقيان يُشيران إلى مصالحة كل إنسان مع أخيه الإنسان؛ والفرعان الرأسيان يُشيران إلى مصالحة الإنسان مع الله.

لقد جاء الرب ووقف عند الحجاب الفاصل بين البشرية والله: «آثامكم صارت فاصلة بينكم وبين إلهكم» (إش 59: 2)، وعند السياج المتوسط بين اليهود والأُمم (أف 2: 14)، واشتعلت في جسده نيران هذه العداوة المزدوجة، وتخضَّب جسده بالدم ثمناً لنقض العداوة. وهكذا صار صليب الرب قوة مُصالحة تبتلع كل عداوة وتُلاشيها.

لقد وقف الرب في الوسط مرفوضاً من اليهود ومن الأُمم كليهما. فالأُمم ممثَّلين في بيلاطس قد صلبوه بحجة أنه ملك اليهود؛ وأما اليهود فقد تبرَّأوا منه صارخين: «ليس لنا ملك إلاَّ قيصر» (يو 19: 15). وهكذا وقف الرب في الوسط مرفوضاً من الطرفين، حتى يدفع بحياته ثمن المصالحة بينهما. وهكذا أيضاً عُلِّق بين الأرض والسماء كأنَّ ليس له مكان لا على أرضٍ ولا في سماء. فالأرض رفضته: «مرفوضاً من الناس» (1بط 2: 4)، والسماء تخلَّت عنه: «إلهي إلهي، لماذا تركتني؟» (مت 27: 46). 
وهكذا باحتمال هذا الرفض المزدوج استنفد الرب في نفسه نيران العداوة المزدوجة التي كانت مشتعلة بين الله والإنسان، وبين الإنسان وأخيه الإنسان، وصار بصليبه سبباً للمصالحة الكلِّية.

+ وفي كتاب: ”الصليب المقدس“ للأب متى المسكين، نجد شرحاً وافياً لهذه المصالحة المزدوجة التي تمَّت على الصليب:

[*ما هي قوة الصليب؟* ... مُصالحة. فالمسيح على الصليب صالَح الخطاة بالله على أساس أنه مات عِوَضاً عنهم كوسيط بينهم وبين الله... كما أن المسيح على الصليب صالَح الإنسان بالله، لأنه قتل العداوة نفسها بالصليب عندما جعل نفسه وسيطاً بين كل عدوَّين متخاصمَيْن في الوجود، يدفع عن كلٍّ منهما ديونه وتعدِّياته وإساءاته: «يُصالح الاثنين في جسدٍ واحد مع الله بالصليب قاتلاً العداوة به» (أف 2: 16)](2).

هذا هو ما يؤكِّده يوحنا الرسول، إذ يُقرِّر أن الرب قد مات على الصليب: «ليجمع أبناء الله المتفرِّقين إلى واحد» (يو 11: 52)، و«ليجذب إليه الجميع» (يو 12: 32). ويشترك معه بولس الرسول في هذه النظرة إلى الصليب كسرٍّ للمصالحة والوحدة قائلاً: «ويُصالح (الرب يسوع) الاثنين في جسدٍ واحد مع الله بالصليب، قاتلاً العداوة به» (أف 2: 16)، و«عاملاً الصُّلح بدم صليبه» (1كو 1: 20).

ولم يَكُفَّ آباء الكنيسة، من بعدهما، عن أن يتأمَّلوا في الصليب، ليجدوا فيه بؤرة المصالحة الشاملة وسر الانجماع الكلِّي. وهذا ما يقوله القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي:

[إن كان موت الرب قد صار كفَّارةً عن الجميع، وبموته نقض حائط السياج المتوسط، وصارت الدعوة لجميع الأُمم؛ فكيف كان مُمكناً أن يدعونا إليه لو لم يُصلَب؟ لأنه لا يمكن أن يموت إنسان وهو باسط ذراعيه إلاَّ على الصليب. لهذا لاق بالرب أن يحتمل هذا الموت ويبسط يديه؛ حتى باليد الواحدة يجتذب الشعب القديم، وبالأخرى يجتذب الذين هم من الأُمم، ويُوحِّد الاثنين في شخصه. فإنَّ هذا هو ما قاله بنفسه، مُشيراً إلى أية ميتة كان مزمعاً أن يفدي بها الجميع: «وأنا إن ارتفعت عن الأرض، أجذب إليَّ الجميع» (يو 12: 32)](3).

فالقديس أثناسيوس يتأمَّل في الصليب، فيجد في اليدين المبسوطتين سرَّ المصالحة الأُفقية: ”حتى باليد الواحدة يجتذب الشعب القديم، وبالأخرى يجتذب الذين هم من الأمم، ويُوحِّد الاثنين في شخصه“. وبالمثل أيضاً يتأمَّل في الصليب سرَّ المصالحة الرأسية التي تمَّت بين الله والإنسان، أو بين السماء والأرض، فيقول:

[إن الربَّ جاء ليُهيِّئ لنا الطريق الصاعد إلى السماء: «بالحجاب أي جسده» (عب 10: 20) كما يقول (بولس) الرسول. وهذا كان يتحتَّم أن يكون بالموت. وبأي موت كان مُمكناً أن يتمَّ هذا إلاَّ بالموت الذي يتم في الهواء، أعني الصليب؟ لأن مَن مات على الصليب هو وحده الذي يموت مُعلَّقاً في الهواء. لذا كان لائقاً جداً أن يموت المسيح بهذا النوع من الموت](4).

*أي أنَّ الرب قد مات مُعلَّقاً بين الأرض والسماء، ليصير بذلك، بنوعٍ ما، وسيطاً بين الأرض والسماء، ويفتح لنا الطريق الصاعد إلى السماء.
*
أما القديس غريغوريوس النيصي، فهو يرى في الصليب بفروعه الأربعة رمزاً للانجماع الكلِّي الذي تحقَّق في المسيح بين السماء والأرض، وبين كل إنسان وأخيه:

[الصليب ينبثق من نقطة واحدة نحو أربع جهات، لأن عليه تمدَّد مَن جمع كل شيء في نفسه: كل ما هو فوق، وما هو تحت، وما هو ممتدٌّ على جانبيه... فكل الخليقة تتطلَّع إليه وتلتصق وتتوافق معاً بواسطته... الخليقة العُليا تلتحم بالسُّفلَى وبنفسها. وهكذا ينطق بولس الرسول مُعلِّماً أهل أفسس أسرار المعرفة: «حتى تستطيعوا أن تُدركوا مع جميع القدِّيسين، ما هو العرض والطول والعمق والعلو» (أف 3: 18)، التي تُمثِّل في الحقيقة انبثاقات الصليب](5).

ويتفق معه القديس إيرينيئوس في اعتبار الصليب سـرّاً للمصالحة الشاملة. ولا غـرو فـإنَّ كـل التعليم اللاهوتي للقديس إيرينيئوس إنما يـدور حـول سـرِّ ”الانجماع الكلِّي“ anakefalaiosis الذي يتم في المسيح:

[لقد قال واحدٌ من الذين سبقونا: ”إنه لما بسط (الرب يسوع) يديه الإلهيتين، قد جمع الشعبَيْن معاً إلى إلهٍ واحد“. فقد كانت هناك (على الصليب) يدان بسبب وجود شعبَيْن متفرِّقَيْن حتى أقاصي الأرض، ولكن كانت رأس واحدة تتوسطهما بسبب وجود إله واحد هو على الكل وبالكل وفي كلِّنا](6).

أي أنَّ الصليب هو سر الانجماع الكلِّي في الله الواحد، أي سر جمع الاثنين إلى واحد. فيرى القديس إيرينيئوس عدد ”الاثنين“ في اليدين، و”الواحد“ في الرأس الإلهي الواحد الذي يجذبهما إلى الوحدة. وهكذا في الصليب يتم اتحاد الاثنين إلى واحد.

ويتفق معهما أيضاً هيبوليتس، فهو يرى في الصليب تحقيقاً واقعياً لقول الرب: «كم مرة أردتُ أن أجمع أولادك كما تجمع الدجاجة فراخها تحت جناحيها» (لو 13: 34):

[يسوع المسيح قد بسط يديه المقدَّستَيْن على خشبة الصليب، وكأنه بذلك قد فرد جناحيه عن يمينه وعن يساره، داعياً إليه جميع المؤمنين ومُظلِّلاً عليهم، كما تغطِّي الدجاجة فراخها](7).

*وأخيراً، نريد أن نُنبِّه ذهن القارئ إلى أن المصالحة التي تمَّت على الصليب، ليست موقوفة على جماعة معينة دون غيرها،* فإنَّ يوحنا الرسول يُقرِّر بـوضوح أنَّ الرب قد مات: «*ليس لخطايانا فقط، بل لخطايا كل العالم أيضاً*» (1يو 2: 2).

وعلى ذلك، يَصدق قول القديس بطرس الرسول الذي قاله لكرنيليوس: «بالحق أنا أجدُ أن الله لا يَقبل الوجوه. بل في كلِّ أُمَّةٍ، الذي يَتَّقيه ويصنع البرَّ مقبولٌ عنده» (أع 10: 35،34).

وهكذا نجد في الصليب طاقة روحية جارفة، تدفعنا إلى محبة كل أخ لنا في البشرية، سواء شاركنا في معتقدنا أو لم يُشاركنا.

وأما المأساة كل المأساة، فهي أن يُستغَل الصليب ليكون شعاراً للخصومة أو للتصدِّي بين الجماعات، كما حدث أحياناً في التاريخ (ولنذكر مثلاً الحروب الصليبية)، وكما يمكن أن يحدث في كل جيل بسبب الجهل الروحي. وإنما هذا يكون بمثابة قلب معنى الصليب رأساً على عقب، وتحوير السر الذي وضعه الله للمصالحة، ليكون رمزاً للعداء.

لا يمكن أن يكون استنكارٌ للصليب أكثر من هذا، وليس شيءٌ يُحزِن الرب أكثر منه! فالصليب الذي احتمله الرب لقتل العداوة: «ويُصالح الاثنين في جسدٍ واحد مع الله بالصليب، قاتلاً العداوة به» (أف 2: 16)، كيف نجعله نحن شعاراً للعداوة أو لخصومةٍ من أي نوع؟

إننا نطلب في عيد الصليب المقدس مصالحة كاملة بين كل إنسان وخالقه، وبين كل إنسان وأخيه الإنسان من أي دين وأي جنس وأي معتَقَدٍ كان. فإن مثل هذه المصالحة تُفرِّح بلا شك قلب المسيح.

*+++*

*(1) الأب متى المسكين، كتاب: ”الكنيسة الخالدة“، الطبعة الخامسة: 2002، ص 85،84.
(2) الأب متى المسكين، كتاب: ”الصليب المقدس“، الطبعة الرابعة: 1987، ص 14،13.
(3) تجسُّد الكلمة 25: 4،3.
(4) تجسُّد الكلمة 25: 5.
(5) Great Cat. XXX.
(6) ضد الهرطقات 4:17:5.
(7) ضد المسيح 61
*​

* مجـــــــــلة مرقــــــــس
منقووووول
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 مارس 2011)

*كل سنة وانت طيب*
*ميرسي استاذي*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *كل سنة وانت طيب*
> *ميرسي استاذي*​


*وحضرتك طيبة يا تاسونى
بركة الصليب تكون معاكم
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## happy angel (18 مارس 2011)

*ميرسى ياابنى موضوع جميل جدااا
كل سنه وانت طيب*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (19 مارس 2011)

*ميرسى  للموضوع القيم والمفيد 
الرب يبارك مجهودك​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 مارس 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياابنى موضوع جميل جدااا
> كل سنه وانت طيب*​


*وحضرتك طيبة يا أمى
بركة الصليب تكون معاكم
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 مارس 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *ميرسى  للموضوع القيم والمفيد
> الرب يبارك مجهودك​*


*ربنا يخليكى يا أمى
ميرسى لتشجيع حضرتك
بركة الصليب تكون معاكم
سلام ونعمه*


----------

